

Software Transactional Memory Lisp experiments - po
http://morepypy.blogspot.jp/2013/07/software-transactional-memory-lisp.html

======
po
I really, really enjoy reading these updates on the STM work being done by
pypy. For people looking for some more context this was also a very good post:

[http://morepypy.blogspot.jp/2011/08/we-need-software-
transac...](http://morepypy.blogspot.jp/2011/08/we-need-software-
transactional-memory.html)

------
egonschiele
Neat! I'm looking forward to being able to use STM in Python!

------
esodae
impressive

